# 2d- Spiele Entwicklung



## Herdt (29. Jan 2008)

Hallo erstmal 
Also ich wollte mal anfangen 2d Spiele zuprogrammiern. Sowas wie Super Mario
Nun habe ich auch schon angefangen, weil ich schon ein bisschen programmieren kann. Nur wenns ans Grafische geht, bin ich total überfordert.  :roll:  Für meine bishere Umsetzung benutze ich einfach Swing Komponenten(mit den ich keine große Erfahrung habe). Und berechne Kollisionen mit den sogenannten "BoundingBoxes". Nun würde ich gerne mal Pixelgenau Kollisionen abfragen, aber mein "Spiel" ruckelt schon so ab und zu und ich frage gerade mal die Kollsionen ab  . Sollte ich vll doch nicht einfach die Swing-Sachen benutzen sondern Java 2d oder Jogl? Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich benutzen sollte wo die vorteile sind, oder ob meine "Spiel" einfach zu unsauber geschrieben ist ?

Naja ich hänge hier einfach mal eine *jar von meinem "Spiel" an und vll könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen, ob ich auf Jogl umsteigen sollte. Oder ob ich einfach etwas ändern sollte damits flüssig läuft.
Wäre toll, wenn ihr euch den Quelltext mal anschauen würdet und mir hilfreiches Feedback geben könntet

Also der dl Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/87416346/workspace.rar.html 
die rar datei sollte eine txt Datei fürs level und eine jar Datei enthalten.

Vielen Danke für Hilfreiches Feedback jeglicher Art!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Eine Java3D Bibliothek bring für 2D Grafik null komma gar nichts.
Identifiziere zunächst den Bottleneck mittels eines Profilers oder versuche auf andere Art und Weise den relevanten Code einzugrenzen. Bei dieser Art Anwendung kann man eine Menge Fehler machen....


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2008)

Danke Bottleneck kannte ich als begriff noch gar nicht  ABer danke habe gleich ne nützliche Seite gefunden 
http://jb2works.com/performance/bottleneck_de.html#checkcpuload


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Ich habe mir die Sache eben kurz angesehen. 
Da es sich um Quälcode handelt, will ich mich da gar nicht weiter vertiefen.
Trotzdem ein Tipp: Wandel die pngs in gifs um. Du erhälst ein ColorModel mit weniger Bit das hardwarebeschleunigt werden kann.


----------



## Quaxli (29. Jan 2008)

Tutorial


----------



## Herdt (29. Jan 2008)

mega Fett danke Quaxli, geiles tut habe schon mal reingeschaut muss nu aber weiter lesen danke :-* ^^


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Java3D Bibliothek bring für 2D Grafik null komma gar nichts.


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Eine 2D Anwendung mit OpenGL( JOGL/LWJGL) als API wird auf jeden Fall schneller laufen als jede SWING/AWT 2D Spiel-Anwendung.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich würde sagen es kommt auf die Implementierung an.
Die Rendering Pipeline an sich wird dort nämlich nicht schneller sein.


----------



## Memphis (29. Jan 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem stimm ich 100% zu! :toll:


----------



## Herdt (29. Jan 2008)

Ich habe da noch ne Frag im Thread zu dem Tutorial(quaxili) wird gesagt, wenn man soll wenn eine taste gedrückt wird es nicht mit boolean variablen auswertem, weil dann bei 20 tasten un übersichtlich wird. aber wie solls man dann machen? mit einer integer variable, die einen bestimmten wert an nimmt oder wie?
Und danke nochmal fürs tut


----------



## Quaxli (29. Jan 2008)

Das hängt vom Spiel ab. Welche 20 Tasten willst Du denn abfragen?


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2008)

Die Tasten sind egal, es ging er ums Prinzip, weil es mich mal interessiert. Angenommen ich möchte ein Jump&Run basteln wo man auch schießen soll und würde dann ja fürs waffen wechsel die  zaheln tasten 1-9 und dann ja auch noch für die mouse events variabeln benutzen + W,A,S,D und Leertaste. Deswegen hats mich mal interessiert  und danke nochmal Quaxli fürs tutorial ist echt gut


----------

